# Stereo vs Mono jack



## etlie (Oct 13, 2008)

Whats the difference between the two and which is recommended for a les paul.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 13, 2008)

A stereo jack just means there are two signals being sent in parallel. Mono is fine for most guitars. The only reason you might want a stereo jack is if you have multiple sources you want to come out of the guitar simultaneously but separately. An example would be if you had an electric guitar with a piezo system in it and wanted the signal from the pickups to go to an amp while the piezo signal goes somewhere else like straight to the board or another amp.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 13, 2008)

... or if you have active pickups, where the extra lug can be used as an on-off for the battery.


----------



## Demeyes (Oct 13, 2008)

Basically you don't really need stereo unless you have some added electronics in your guitar. Active pickups use stereo jacks and so do some people who want sepate outputs from different places, like the different pickups or from a piezo setup. A mono jack is used in most guiitars.


----------

